# hobbyist,how much to worry about sawdust



## woodiwood (7 mo ago)

Im a hobbyist/beginner in woodoworking,i may build a project once eveery 2 months or so due to time limitaitons,when I build is usually an hour here and there for a few days, some done in my living room some in my balcony

My projects are usually simple things like a floating shelf for the living room.a cubby shelf for storage,a nice foldable little chair to sit in parks and so.

the tools I use are a circular saw,router and sander-most of what i do is is ually crosscuts, there maybe the regular rip cut and edge profiling with the palm router.I deal with pine wood and plywood
.Since im not exposed to sawdust so often,rather very seldomly,is it really worth it going crazy about sawdust corntrol?
I dont really have shop altogether.If i did everything in my balcony maybe then it wouldd be much safer?
maybe I shiould just forget about the hobby?


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

Well, I bought my drill press from the ESTATE of a hobbyist. Died of emphysema.

A decent N95, or one of the well fitting Eclipse or Trend Stealth are a good bet. Working outside in a breeze is always good. When doing finishes with any solvent based, even outside, I suggest a activated carbon mask.

Hand tools produce less "fine" sawdust. It is the fines that are dangerous, not the big stuff on the floor.


----------



## wildwoodbybrianjohns (Aug 22, 2019)

ounce of prevention worth a pound of cure.

If you like doing it, keep doing it.


----------



## ManySplinters (Sep 28, 2021)

> .Since im not exposed to sawdust so often,rather very seldomly,is it really worth it going crazy about sawdust corntrol?
> I dont really have shop altogether.If i did everything in my balcony maybe then it wouldd be much safer?
> maybe I shiould just forget about the hobby?
> 
> - woodiwood


Since you mention your exposure, it does seem you're more worried about your lungs than dust on the floor. Two different problems, two different approaches..

But to your three questions:
1) Yes, wear a mask.
2) Yes, fresh air with a breeze helps. But if the air is still - wear a mask.
3) Possibly. Sounds like you are aware of the risks. Are you prepared to mitigate them by wearing an actual mask designed for the job? (like a 3M half mask with P100 filters)

Plenty of folks lived their whole lives without a single piece of PPE for any task. For me, they are simply tools to do a job - filter the air before it reaches my lungs. I like tools.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Like TS safety, versus the price for a new finger, I can't imagine how much a new set of lungs costs. Much of what woodworkers are exposed to, aren't on the you need to inhale this list. I agree, an ounce of Prevention is = to…..


----------



## squazo (Nov 23, 2013)

You probably aren't being exposed often enough to worry about it that much, If you can I would work outside.


----------



## LumberJockMan (Sep 8, 2021)

definitely wear a dust mask. I would also invest in hearing protection too. 
Don't leave the hobby. 
I don't see much of an issue of doing woodworking in the living room. It's no different than doing it in a garage or basement. Just sweep or vacuum up the dust. yea, outside is better, but if you keep the mask on while the dust is airborne and while you are sweeping up the dust, you are pretty well protected.


----------



## yamato72 (Apr 5, 2021)

I really like having a Dylos particle meter in my shop so I know when I should put on a respirator. But that is an expensive convenience that not everyone can justify. Convenience may not be the right word. Peace of mind might be better. But yes to N95 at a minimum whenever you are sanding or sawing. I use a respirator.

Fine dust exposure is cumulative so it is worth it to mitigate it regardless of how often you do projects.


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

I agree with the respirator. Especially when sanding. Like someone else mentioned, it's the really super-fine particles that are dangerous to you. The 3M half-masks are comfortable and work well. They're also quick to put on/take off.


----------



## controlfreak (Jun 29, 2019)

I hardly ever wear a mask but have occasionally have turned the vacuum on but forgot to attach the hose to the table saw. I have a dust scrubber if I were to be kicking up some dust. It has become less of an issue since I rarely use power tools anymore. Most of my sawdust is an inch wide and handsaw dust falls more than it floats. Not saying don't wear one and I have a N95 hanging on my saw but haven't fired that sucker up in at least seven months. If you have brown buggers that means you should have had a mask on.

I can always remember on jobsites the framers and carpenters never wore a mask. Come to think of it most had a cigarettes in their lips too


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> If you have brown buggers that means you should have had a mask on.
> 
> - controlfreak


'Round here we call that wood filler.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

welcome to the forum, Wood.
MDF is the worst material that I use - even when outside, I use the simple N95 because my face is so close to the work area that I can't help but breathe in the dust. So anything you can do, even if it is minimal, will be to your advantage.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

My work area has a set of double doors, a single door and two windows. If I'm doing something dusty I'll usually run a fan in one of the windows to help push air out. When sanding or running the planer/jointer I'll use a good mask with filters (if you wanna see how much you'd breath in do that then look at the filters at the end of the day, it'll make you think). For general stuff like lathe work or using the table saw I don't worry to much about it unless I'm doing a large amount of it. Even in the winter time I'll have the doors open for better air flow. That seems to help me. 
For the guys that do all hand tools I'd say they very rarely need any dust control.


----------



## Unknowncraftsman (Jun 23, 2013)

This is your time to practice wood carving. Before I had a wood shop with all the machines and space I spent time learning how to sharpen knives and carve. I joined a wood carvers group and sat with two really talented wood carvers. You might surprise yourself how much you can learn and how much will pass over to all aspects of woodworking.
Good Luck


----------



## woodnek (7 mo ago)

Always wear a mask no matter what. The fine particles float in the air for a long time and those are the ones that hurt you.


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> welcome to the forum, Wood.
> MDF is the worst material that I use - even when outside, I use the simple N95 because my face is so close to the work area that I can t help but breathe in the dust. So anything you can do, even if it is minimal, will be to your advantage.
> 
> 
> ...


I'm basically the same here. The nice "comfortable" n95s are a couple bucks at big box stores or amazon when purchased in a pack. And super easy to put on and wear. If I don't have one handy I don't stress out about it though as I am a hobbyist as well.


----------



## Ark68SS (Oct 1, 2021)

Wear an N95 mask and wear earplugs when using your power tools and you'll be AOK.
BillL


----------



## ManySplinters (Sep 28, 2021)

> Wear an N95 mask and wear earplugs when using your power tools and you ll be AOK.
> BillL
> 
> - Ark68SS


But I love the sound of Cicadas in the evening! And in the morning. And all day long… with crickets too… *humor/sarcasm/etc..

Yeah, kind of wish I'd have been more careful with my hearing. Wear over the ear muffs now when running any power saw or tool moving faster than my drill press. Trying to get in to see an audiologist next month, starting to miss a lot in conversations.


----------



## woodiwood (7 mo ago)

as of now I see that a regular shop vac is also bad because I would need a special HEPA filter which doesnt come with in the first pkace

My approach will be,either I work outdoors with a 3m mask as this one,and then clean the dust with a broom https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IF7R9LS/ref=ewc_pr_img_2?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1

Or simply abandon the hobby,its way to expensive,and ive already spent a good amount and a jigsaw,router,router bits,clamps,drill,pocket hole hig…...and I cant really build whatever I want becuase I dont have a table saw, not even a ciruclar saw (which i planned on buying before discovering all the dust issue). so theres so many other things I would have to buy and just for the sake of a hobby is really not that justifiable

I guess ill start learning wood carving? or thats also dangerous?


----------



## BurlyBob (Mar 13, 2012)

Welcome to LJ's. Don't give up on the hobby. Nothing is more satisfying than building something for yourself and putting it to good use.

Yeah tools are expensive, if you buy good ones that will last you forever. All of us have taken a lifetime to accumulate what we have. Generally, it's one tool at a time for whatever you need to get the job done. All of us have figured out how to work around not having the right tool. That's part of the challenge and satisfaction.

My Best,
BurlyBob


----------



## SMP (Aug 29, 2018)

> as of now I see that a regular shop vac is also bad because I would need a special HEPA filter which doesnt come with in the first pkace
> 
> My approach will be,either I work outdoors with a 3m mask as this one,and then clean the dust with a broom https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IF7R9LS/ref=ewc_pr_img_2?smid=ATVPDKIKX0DER&psc=1
> 
> ...


Not really. Mainly the magazine company ads have brainwashed people into thinking you have to have all these expensive tools. If you go to an antique store and find some beautiful 200 year old furniture, that was most likely built with a couple handsaws and chisels, and a couple hand planes.


----------



## splintergroup (Jan 20, 2015)

> I guess ill start learning wood carving? or thats also dangerous?
> 
> - woodiwood


Razor sharp pointy/stabby things?

Nah! 8^)


----------



## MPython (Nov 30, 2018)

I've been a hobbiest woodworker for over 60 years. About twenty years ago, I began having serious sinus headaches after working in my shop. They would last two or three days. I did some research and learned that fine wood dust, the stuff that remains suspended in the air after all the heavier sawdust and chips fall to the shop floor, is a carcinogen. That got my attention. After several disappointing attempts at controlling the wood dust levels in my shop with shop vacs and fans, I finally bit the bullet and installed a serious cyclone system, one that was engineered to remove the "fines" along with all the other sawdust and chips at their source. The headaches went away and I have a clean shop. More importantly, I substantially mitigated my risk of contracting respiratory cancer. I couldn't be happier.

Everybody's response to cancer-causing agents is different. The exposure level that kills one person may be borne wih no ill effects by another. Apart from my interest in getting rid of my headaches, I decided that the risk that my hobby might kill me if I ignored a known carcinogen simply wasn't worth it. The cost and effort of installing a real dust collection system isn't nearly as much fun as buying a new jointer or tablesaw, but it's probably a lot more fun than fighting respiratory cancer to the bitter end.

EDIT: After re-reading my post, I think it is excessively alarmist, especially for a beginning woodworker. I think one who works wood on an intermittent basis can get along OK with some basic precautions. Wear a good quality dust mask when using tools that generate a lot of fine dust, like routers and sanders. Work outdoors or in a well-ventelated area. Clean your shop regularly to eliminate dust buildup. Invest in a relatively inexpensive poirtable dust collector (a shop vac or similar) and hook it up to your sanders and routers where you can. Check out what other beginner and intermediate woodworkers have done to manage the wood dust in their shops. Learn to use traditional hand tools. Not only are they a lot of fun and very satisfying to work with, they generate very little harmful wood dust. These measures should keep you relatively safe until you start adding more heavy power tools that generate a lot of dust - tablesaws, jointers, planers, etc., and spending more time in your shop. A that point you might want to rethink your apoproach to dust management and the risk your hobby is posing to your health.


----------



## PCDub (Sep 24, 2017)

Here's a *good mask,* used by many, and 100% of .4 micron particles are filtered out. Comfortable, not too bulky, easy to adjust, and not very expensive!


----------



## jwoodcraft (7 mo ago)

PCDub said:


> Here's a *good mask,* used by many, and 100% of .4 micron particles are filtered out. Comfortable, not too bulky, easy to adjust, and not very expensive!



I got one of these not too long ago, & like it- small profile. 

Have worn these for years:





Amazon.com: North by Honeywell 770030M 7700 Series Half Mask Respirator W/O Filter, Capacity, Volume, Standard, Medium, Navy : Tools & Home Improvement


Amazon.com: North by Honeywell 770030M 7700 Series Half Mask Respirator W/O Filter, Capacity, Volume, Standard, Medium, Navy : Tools & Home Improvement



www.amazon.com




with the particulate cartridges pictured. Seals well, Good elastic (unlike 3m masks with elastic that lasts only a month or so) and the cartridges last a really long time at modest price. Vacuum and blow the cartridges periodically.

Disposable/ paper type masks are basically worthless IMO since they don't seal to the face.


----------



## Phil32 (Aug 31, 2018)

Consider also what materials you are reducing to fine dust. Some exotic woods have more toxicity than familiar building materials. Consult the *Wood Data Base* table on wood toxicity. Humans are also variable.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

If you don't want to invest in dust collection, make the dust outdoors as much as possible. Use a HEPA vac and an air filter to clean up indoors. You can skip the air filter if you have a way to ventilate indoor air to the outside and replace it with fresh air.

Chances are you won't have any problems with the minimal amount of work you're doing but one never knows so some precaution is good. First ten years of my pro woodworking were spent in a very dusty environment. The big dust collector for most of those years was one of those commecial felt bag units. I think they were 3 micron bags but the previous owner washed them occasionally so they were ruined though no one knew any better at the time.

I know a guy that worked in a cabinet shop covered in dust for decades, smoked cigarettes and somehow managed to get by without serious health problems. So if you take the above mentioned precautions and aren't doing this every day, your level of risk is very low. The most important thing is to keep your house clean since you don't want to have a permanent cloud of dust in the home.


----------



## JAAune (Jan 22, 2012)

Also, as mentioned by Phil32, avoid the risky woods if you don't have good dust management. Domestics tend to be more benign though there are some exceptions like cedar.


----------



## MikeB_UK (Jul 27, 2015)

woodiwood said:


> Or simply abandon the hobby,its way to expensive,and ive already spent a good amount and a jigsaw,router,router bits,clamps,drill,pocket hole hig…...and I cant really build whatever I want becuase I dont have a table saw, not even a ciruclar saw (which i planned on buying before discovering all the dust issue). so theres so many other things I would have to buy and just for the sake of a hobby is really not that justifiable
> 
> I guess ill start learning wood carving? or thats also dangerous?


Carving is only dangerous if you are particuallary clumsy - if you've used power tools and still have all your limbs you are probably A-OK for carving. Sharp end always pushes away from you until you know what you are doing.

If it's a hobby to kill some time - Hand tool woodwork doesn't need much Back saw, Panel Saw, Jack/Smoothing Plane, Mallet & Chisel will do most everything (other tools make some things easier, but these are all you *need*, cordless drill that you probably already have will work fine if you really need to stick a screw in something) - slower to do and a bigger learning curve, but at least the dust won't be an issue, although you need something reasonable sturdy to plane on.

Then something to sharpen the tools on - always a, err, delicate subject around here, but you can get a set of cheap diamond plates for $/£20 nowadays which is a simple starting point. Definately a strop for carving.


----------

